# I need advice selling my Worldmark, the Club Timeshare



## Kathleen Sabet (Aug 25, 2018)

Any advice is appreciated on the steps to take to sell our timeshare. We no longer have use for it and want to sell. Please share your tips, advice. Thank you!


----------



## Luis Consuegra (Aug 25, 2018)

Can you be more specific please. Where is it? 1 BR, 2 BR, yearly or bi-annually, maintenance fees? Etc.

[Reminder:  We prefer that this info not be posted in the discussion forums, because then the post becomes an "Ad," even if that's not what the poster intended.  You can always click on the poster's user name and "start a conversation," privately.]


----------



## LisaH (Aug 25, 2018)

Unlike majority of the timeshares, Worldmark actually has a market and value to buyers. You can list it here on TUG, eBay or engage a resale brokers. You should hopefully have the timeshare paid in full. It will also be easier to sell if the account is loaded with unused credits. Good luck!


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 25, 2018)

If it is fully paid off, expect to sell for between 30 cents to 40 cents per point, higher value for a fully loaded account.

You should list the info at www.wmowners.com and on TUG.


----------



## breezez (Aug 25, 2018)

WM ownerships sell pretty easy.   It takes about 120-180 days to complete.   To protect you and buyer you can use someone like LT Transfers to handle the transaction, however you can simple call in and order your transfer documents once you have a buyer.   They will charge you $299 fee for documents and expect up to 12 weeks to get documents, but the norm would be 6 to 8 weeks, once both buyer and seller sign documents in front of notary and send back it takes typically another 6-8 weeks for account to be moved to new owners, during this time you will need to keep MF current.

There are a few brokers who will pay you up front for your account if you just want out and then sell it. You will get less but no head aches.   One that I know does this is redseason.com.   Another place that is easy to sell them is wmowners.com or tug market place.   If your priced right you will find a buyer quickly.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 25, 2018)

Nobody specifically mentioned it......

There is actually a market for WM accounts....that still have an assumable balance as well.
So, whatever the case.....it's very liquid.

Cheers.


----------



## rhonda (Aug 26, 2018)

Luis Consuegra said:


> Can you be more specific please. Where is it? 1 BR, 2 BR, yearly or bi-annually, maintenance fees? Etc.


Luis, Welcome to TUG!

As you get to know the format of this site, you'll see that we have many different "forums."  In this case, the OP (Original Poster, who started this thread), placed the concise message in the proper forum for Worldmark the Club (a points system timeshare that has neither home resort location nor specific unit size nor season) and used the timeshare's name in their thread topic.  For many of us, that was sufficient information. 

Give a good look at the forum structure to find conversations about specific brands (Marriott, Hilton, Wyndham, etc.), or Regions (Caribbean, Mexico, Florida, etc.), Timeshare overview (Buying/Selling, Exchanging, ext) and our catch-all Tug Lounge for friendly banter about topics outside timesharing.

Welcome, again!

And welcome to you, @Kathleen Sabet !


----------

